# Just seen the first Swallow



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

about 5 mins ago, that means the house martins will be along soon, good signs I hope!  

Dave :wink:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Dave

They are already here - Have a look :lol: :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

aren't they from Sheffield? 8O


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> aren't they from Sheffield? 8O


No they are from 'The Beautiful South' :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

house martins have arrived in Perthshire


----------



## Fugglestick (Aug 30, 2007)

*Swallows and Martins?*

What not all shot by the continentals then?????


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

clodhopper2006 said:


> house martins have arrived in Perthshire


Well they missed out North Yorkshire on the way.

So far we've got a really beautiful Thrush in the garden and the other day a pair off bullfinches with the male showing brilliant scarlet.

Oh and this afternoon a Heron flew over the house but we get a lot of those from the heronry at Newby Hall and around the area.

Andy


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*swallows*

We have had them back here for about 6 weeks or more. Red rumped swallows and house martins, great to see them. along with 2 collared doves, and all the coloured tits .


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> about 5 mins ago, that means the house martins will be along soon, good signs I hope!
> 
> Dave :wink:


Where are (you and) these swallows?



silversurfa said:


> ...and all the coloured tits .


Can you be more specific?


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*swalows*

Just knew that would be picked up on.? expected turtle doves but!! can't children on site,


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I'm waiting for a response from Swift 8O


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

My wife saw the first osprey on Wednesday when she was driving to Keswick along the shore of Bassenthwaiye on the A66. Evidently the male and the female arrived together last week.
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

I saw a Peregrine Falcon yesterday on the seafront at Sidmouth, it was after a pigeon but gave up and shot off. What a great turn of speed they have.

I also saw a Buzzard being "buzzed" by a very small bird, it was so small I didn't see it at first. Could have been a Wren.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi All

Went fishing yesterday and saw one house martin and heard a cuckoo.  Hearing my first cuckoo rings summer for me. 8) 

Oh.sightings and sounds were from near Harwich in Essex.

steve


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Harrogate well Killinghall to be more precise smilo :wink: 

We used to get lots of then nesting around the house. We used to have to keep the cat in on a morning in summer to check for grounded chicks who ambition to fly came before the ability.

They all stopped coming after the first Gulf War. A local birdie chap reckoned large numbers been killed by the effects of the oil fires in Kuwait.?

They've never come back in anything like the numbers I'm used to seeing We get swallows and other birds, but no House Martins. Sad really.


----------



## 109481 (Jan 25, 2008)

*mee too*

Flying in the National Forest, Coton in the Elms, Staffordshire
We also have oak trees is leaf
happy Wheels
Skimbo


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

We don't seem to get these birds - swallows and house martins. I expect they require gentry type houses and are to proud to nest on an estate. But then again I wouldn't know the difference between a swallow and a swift if it bit me in the bum. Magpies. I got magpies I have. Bucket loads of 'em. 8)


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Pusser said:


> We don't seem to get these birds - swallows and house martins. I expect they require gentry type houses and are to proud to nest on an estate. But then again I wouldn't know the difference between a swallow and a swift if it bit me in the bum. Magpies. I got magpies I have. Bucket loads of 'em. 8)


They need flies. 8) If you haven't got any then they will not come near you.

Go out to the villages around the town and you will see what I mean. Look for the martins nests under the soffits of the houses. When you seen them you are most likely to find a pond or something similar nearby to provide them with the mud to build them as well as somewhere for the midges to grow.

Swallows and house martins look like miniature magpies :roll: with swallows having longer wings and a red patch on their throats.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Dont mistake House Martins with Sand Martins though. :wink: Very difficult to spot the difference when in flight between the two.

steve


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> A local birdie chap reckoned large numbers been killed by the effects of the oil fires in Kuwait.? They've never come back in anything like the numbers I'm used to seeing We get swallows and other birds, but no House Martins. Sad really.


Very, very sad. We're close to the west coast on a similar latitude to your sightings so I'll be looking out for hirondelles. (Good word that, eh  ).


----------



## 109481 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Oiseau*

mais ouis mon brave; but ou est le capital H


----------

